# Mirrors & Fuel cap



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

Whilst getting to know our new used B574 there are a couple issues that I am working on.
1. The Locking fuel cap does not work, the cap can be removed with it locked. There is too much friction in the plastic cap so the free wheeling lock ing mechanism is useless. Anybody seen this before, is the solution a new cap from Hymer with the right key or one from the assessory shop with a different key?

2. One of the mirrors is a bit loose, how to you get assess to the fixing screws?

Geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Borisd0 said:


> There is too much friction in the plastic cap so the free wheeling lock ing mechanism is useless.


Have you tried giving it a good blast of WD40?

Mike


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi Borisdo,had the same problem with my fuel cap whilst in morocco on the beach trying to sort it out 5 other hymer owners came over and said they had the same problem its difficult .SSto see exactly how the locking system works.resolved it by having a new one fitted in germany at no charge. If you have to buy a new one they were 10euros each and you just remove the barrel from yours and fit it in the replacement cap Smiler


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I've dismantled the filler cap and I think it is a design problem. It relies on the outer revolving freely when locked so that the dogs/catches are still retained behind the rim. Unfortunately, there too much friction & the plastic cap can easily be distorted by pressure enabling the inner with the dogs on to be rotated free of the rim.

Geoff.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Fuel Cap*

Hello,

Just fixed the fuel filler cap. Bought a replacement from Deepcar. £12.74 inc PP & Vat. Managed to remove & fit old lock barrel to retain same common key.

Geoff


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I know it's about 18 months since the last reply, but does anyone else have another solution to the problem, other than replacement. We are on our third cap in 3 years.  

It's not due to a lack of lubrication, as ours has had been wet with diesel, and it gets a clean and a spray with GT85 every now and then. 

I think that these are unsuitable for use as a diesel cap. The petrol cap (onboard generator tank), and the fresh water cap, which both operate on the same principle, are working fine.

Any other ideas please?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

*Mirrors and filler Cap*

Hi Borisdo, I had a similar problem with one of my mirrors and after dismantling half of the front of the van I found that the mirrors are on a tapered spline. Unplug the electrical connection from the bottom of the mirror housing (if fitted), hold on to the housing with one hand so that it doesn't fly off and with the palm of the other hand give the housing a sharp jab upwards. It took about 3 jabs to free mine but I guess if it is really tight, you might have to use a rubber headed hammer. The housing is fixed to the van with four large cross headed bolts. Let me know how you get on.

Regards

Roger


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Mirrors and filler Cap*



eRogerd said:


> Hi Borisdo, I had a similar problem with one of my mirrors and after dismantling half of the front of the van I found that the mirrors are on a tapered spline. Unplug the electrical connection from the bottom of the mirror housing (if fitted), hold on to the housing with one hand so that it doesn't fly off and with the palm of the other hand give the housing a sharp jab upwards. It took about 3 jabs to free mine but I guess if it is really tight, you might have to use a rubber headed hammer. The housing is fixed to the van with four large cross headed bolts. Let me know how you get on.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Roger


Anyway, back to the locking fuel cap. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Jock,
Shouldn't that be the "unlocking" fuel cap
Regards, no offence intended, at least not deliberately :roll: 
Norman


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Jock,
> Shouldn't that be the "unlocking" fuel cap


Well, not really Norman, as Borisd0 talks about his "Locking Fuel Cap. So, I was just going along with the same theme. It's neither hither nor tither, as it is the same bl##dy problem, whichever way you look at it.............and no offence taken either Norman. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Jock,
I assume that when you two are now under the sheets as in your avatar you are looking for your ciggies now :lol: :roll: :wink: 
Norman


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

TUCANO said:


> Jock,
> I assume that when you two are now under the sheets as in your avatar you are looking for your ciggies now :lol: :roll: :wink:
> Norman


Now then Norman, you are one of the very few that has noticed. :wink:

Elsewhere, we are still "smokers", and in a public place as well. :lol:

In reality, we are confirmed "non smokers". 

I once knew a fellow Fireman in the RAF Fire Service, who made that many roll ups in his bed, that when it came to sheet change day, there was enough tobacco on the bottom sheet to make one huge roll up, and I kid you not. 8O

Off topic, I know. :roll:

Right then, back to these locking/unlocking fuel caps. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Jock.


----------

